# flying to tenerife



## fudge (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi All,
Does anybody know of any holiday companies in spain that do package deals to tenerife south, our daughters live over there and were looking for a way to get over to see them,were in Valencia.When we were back in the UK it was easy with all the cheap flights but flying from here seems to be very expensive,any help gratefully received.

cheers Graham


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I did two package deals to TF.S from Valencia 2 or 3 year back at a reasonable price.
Booked them with a local high st. travel agent.There are usually quite a few offers outside peak Spanish holiday periods.
Quite often see them shown in the travel agents shop windows.


----------

